# please help....



## adventlisa (May 17, 2012)

Hi 
can someone please help me....

i have an advent 9315 laptop, i have photos and videos on it that i want to play on my tv.....
i thought i could do a slide show of the pics and then connect the laptop to the tv using a lead??? but dont know what lead i need or how to do it???

and thought i could burn the videos onto a disc to then play in the dvd player?? again i dont know how to do it....

any help would be greatly appreciated 

thanks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

This is not a network challenge . . does the laptop have a HDMI port?


----------



## adventlisa (May 17, 2012)

i really dont know, im not sure what it looks like sorry it has the one with 15 little holes in....


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I don't see any specs for that pc . . you best chance is probably a usb video card with output that matches what is available on the TV . . or a streaming adaptor like this

Newegg.com - DIAMOND V-Stream wireless PC toTV WPCTV1080H USB to HDMI Interface


----------



## adventlisa (May 17, 2012)

ok thanks but what is a video card??
also can i burn the videos onto a disc? i have tried but when i tried to watch on the dvd player nothing happened, could it be the disc? is there a certain disc i need?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Something like this . . I'll let others speak to the video disc isssue

Walmart.com: Sabrent A/V-to-USB 2.0 Digital Video Adapter: Computers


----------



## adventlisa (May 17, 2012)

ok thanks for your help


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

For use in a standalone DVD player, the video files would need to be converted and the files organized to meet DVD spec. There are numerous apps available. Give DVD Flick a shot.

Of course if you are connecting the laptop to the TV, you could simply play the files on the laptop. Placement onto disc and/or using a DVD player is not necessary.


----------

